# What is Orawin95 ?



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

Can someone tell me,
what is Orawin95 ?

What does it do? whats it for?

John


----------



## Preston Tyson (Apr 18, 2002)

seems to be a database password file component for an Oracle
Database;
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Orawin95&btnG=Google+Search

...it's over my head!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes, cheers preston,
i found that too.
but i still dont know what it is,
or what its for.

Its taking up room on my HD.
But i dont just want to dump it,
at least till i know what im dumping.

John


----------

